# Clam Guide Series



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have one of the older versions of these. It doesn't have a zipper door and everytime you want to get out you have to flip it open and lose all your heat. Not to mention your holes freeze up because you can't bank the house. It's a real pain.

My question is, has anybody ever went on the Clam Corp web page and bought a replacement tent? I'm thinking of doing this. How hard is it to do? Will it fit?

It would be a pretty nice house if I were to do that. I believe the replacement tents also come with the connector so you can connect houses to someone's similar house.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I was thinking about getting the white shell for my fishtrap voyager but didn't want to go through the hassle. I would assume that they would have the right size you're looking for. It would almost feel like a brand new icehouse. 

http://www.clamcorpstore.com/SearchResu ... goryID=291


----------



## Varmint (Oct 2, 2008)

Why not just go to a local canvas repair shop and have them sew in a zipper? Much more cost effective.


----------



## catchineyez (Oct 28, 2009)

call clam i am a frabill guy but have owned clams and ran into the same thing on the same shack and they hooked me up. They know all the dimensions and what year model tents will fit year model sleds. I know they are short on tents right now after revamping their whole lineup but they might have something laying around.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Varmint said:


> Why not just go to a local canvas repair shop and have them sew in a zipper? Much more cost effective.


Very good idea. I think I will do that.


----------

